# [OT impazienza] Gnome 2.6....

## HexDEF6

Oggi dovrebbe uscire gnome 2.6.....

sono decisamente impaziente, e ogni ora controllo il server ftp, ma per ora niente....

Ciao!

----------

## alexbr

A chi lo dici   :Wink:  ( a uno che casca dal cielo e che solo oggi si è interessato ad avere la nuova release di Gnome   :Cool:  )

Aproposito: qualcuno l'ha già provata?

----------

## metnik

gnome 2.6 è nel Portage ma è mascherata

http://packages.gentoo.org/ebuilds/?gnome-2.6_rc4

Io sto usando la rc3 e va benissimo, finalmente nella vista a lista se batto la lettera va sul file corrispondente!!!

Uauu  :Smile:  poi il nuovo fileselector alla Longhorn e tante piccole cosine.

Non vedo l'ora che esca la 2.6 che mi faccio il backup

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

>  finalmente nella vista a lista se batto la lettera va sul file corrispondente!!! 

 

Era anche ora! Una banalita' cosi' mi ha fatto perdere molto tempo.... molti di questi miglioramenti dovrebbero farli su GNUstep ad esempio... li  non si puo' neanche copiare ed incollare!

----------

## metnik

è uscito!!!!!! http://fgo-temp.acc.umu.se/pub/GNOME/desktop/2.6/2.6.0/sources/

----------

## HexDEF6

http://farbror.acc.umu.se/pub/GNOME/desktop/2.6/2.6.0/sources/

Buon download!

----------

## hardskinone

 *metnik wrote:*   

> è uscito!!!!!! http://fgo-temp.acc.umu.se/pub/GNOME/desktop/2.6/2.6.0/sources/

 

mejo dell'ansa   :Shocked: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

x.org + kernel 2.6 nptl + gnome 2.6rc4. nessun problema  :Smile: 

----------

## paman

Tremendamente OT ma non importa. Oggi vado a comprarmi il pc nuovo, così lo inauguro con gnome 2.6   :Wink: 

----------

## n3m0

La sto usando da un po'. Tutto ok. Tranne un piccolissimo particolare: 

se cerco di aprire il Mixer di Gnome (gnome-volume-control) mi da questo messaggio di errore (in una message-dialog): 

"Sorry, no mixer elements and/or devices found"

Questo sia sul PC di casa (dove prima avevo la 2.4) sia come installazione "fresca" sul portatile.

Per ora sto usando "gnome-alsamixer" per sopperire.

Cmq, 

 *metnik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> finalmente nella vista a lista se batto la lettera va sul file corrispondente!!!
> 
> 

 

Solo in nautilus...

Negli Open/Save dialog no. E non capisco il perche', dovrebbero usare lo stesso oggetto. Mah.

Non succede nemmeno nell'icon-browser (quello mostrato per scegliere un'icona da assegnare ad un launcher).

Hola

----------

## metnik

ma siamo sicuri che anche Gentoo supporterà xorg (come fedora)? Io avrei preferito xserver vedi  trasparenze e sbordature alle finestre..

----------

## n3m0

 *metnik wrote:*   

> ma siamo sicuri che anche Gentoo supporterà xorg (come fedora)? Io avrei preferito xserver vedi  trasparenze e sbordature alle finestre..

 

Raga', visto che per adesso io ho ancora XFree 4.3.99, non ho ancora capito xorg e xserver a che progetti fanno riferimento.

Io conoscevo freedesktop.org (questo sarebbe Xorg?)

E Xserver?

Grazie mille.

----------

## metnik

sono entrambi su Freeedesktop, ma xorg è un progetto indipendente basato su xfree86 4.3.99, mentre xserver è un po' + diverso

http://freedesktop.org/Software/xserver

http://freedesktop.org/Software/xorg

----------

## comio

solo tre parole:

emerge -uUDv world  :Smile: 

----------

## n3m0

 :Sad:   Tra la RC5 e la stable e' stato aggiornato un solo pacchetto  :Sad: 

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## n3m0

Cmq, a me e' rimasto un bug che speravo eliminassero nella Stable.

A questo punto mi chiedo: "sara' un bug?".

Credo di si...

Ne ho parlato piu' su...

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se cerco di aprire il Mixer di Gnome (gnome-volume-control) mi da questo messaggio di errore (in una message-dialog):
> 
> "Sorry, no mixer elements and/or devices found" 
> ...

 

Il problema persiste.

Per essere pignoli e precisi, gnome-volume-control e' lo stesso programma che viene eseguito quando si clicca col tasto destro sulla applet del controllo volume e si sceglie "Open Volume Control".

Ribadisco: stesso PC + Gnome 2.4 =  nessun problema del genere.

Fatemi sapere, chi la installa, se riscontra la stessa cosa (io su due PC diversi).

----------

## HexDEF6

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *n3m0 wrote:*   
> 
> se cerco di aprire il Mixer di Gnome (gnome-volume-control) mi da questo messaggio di errore (in una message-dialog):
> ...

 

Siamo in due con lo stesso problemino

comunque gnome-alsamixer funziona

Ciao!

----------

## Federiconet

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Siamo in due con lo stesso problemino

 

in tre   :Laughing: 

----------

## n3m0

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> comunque gnome-alsamixer funziona
> 
> 

 

I know!  :Smile: 

 *Federiconet wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *HexDEF6 wrote:*   
> 
> Siamo in due con lo stesso problemino
> ...

 

Vado a controllare se in bugzilla e' stato gia' segnalato, se no, lo faccio.

Ciao.

----------

## Sym

Stesso problema anche qui, su due macchine   :Cool: 

----------

## n3m0

Allora, dopo tutte le vostre risposte che mi confermano il problema, becco un amico che invece gli va OK.

La cosa mi rimane un po'   :Shocked: .

Ormai ero convinto fosse un bug.

Ma all'improvviso   :Idea: 

Invece del solito

```
emerge -U world
```

mi piglia di fare 

```
emerge -UD world
```

che effettivamente va ad aggiornare alcuni pacchetti relativi a Gnome che prima non aveva aggiornato.

Risultato? Tutto ok. Ora gnome-volume-control funziona alla perferzione.

Spero che risolva anche a voi!

Hola.

----------

## paperp

Dopo aver installato gnome 2.6 ho i seguenti problemini:

1.non capisco come si facciaa trovare le trasparenze e le shadows delle finestre come mostrato dai screenshots su gnome.org

2.il miocaro gnome.terminal non funziona sotto gnome,lo apro si vede la console ma non riesco ne  adigitare ne a vedere i messaggi della console,praticamente c'è solo il quadratino del cursore che stà fermo e non posso fare niente.

..qualche soluzione??

----------

## HexDEF6

 *paperp wrote:*   

> Dopo aver installato gnome 2.6 ho i seguenti problemini:
> 
> 1.non capisco come si facciaa trovare le trasparenze e le shadows delle finestre come mostrato dai screenshots su gnome.org
> 
> 2.il miocaro gnome.terminal non funziona sotto gnome,lo apro si vede la console ma non riesco ne  adigitare ne a vedere i messaggi della console,praticamente c'è solo il quadratino del cursore che stà fermo e non posso fare niente.
> ...

 

per la domanda 1:

devi vedere che server X usi... con xfree 4.3 scordatele!

Ciao!

----------

## mrfree

Io ho risolto emergendo gstreamer 0.8 ed i vari plugins (alsa, esd ...) tutti in versione 0.8, da notare che le due versioni 0.6.x e la 0.8.x convivono su due slot differenti.

Personalmente ho eliminato la 0.6.x e non ho avuto problemi.

In questo modo il mixer funziona, nelle informazioni c'e' scritto  *Quote:*   

> Un mixer basato su GNOME/Gstreamer

  forse dipende proprio da gstreamer

----------

